# GM Customer Satisfaction Survey



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I ripped the dealership and especially the salesman apart. I clearly said that that was the worst car buying experience that I ever had and I've been buying cars for 40 years. Funny that I got an email from the salesman that he's now at another dealership selling cars and If I ever needed to buy one to contact him....not on my life. They even screwed up my car registration and title by having it listed as a wagon and not a 4d sedan. I hope I never have to go back there, even for the free oil changes. I'll pay for them out of my own pocket. They even blackmail you to buy an extended warranty (which I did not). Otherwise they won't give you a loaner car. Now that I have my title in hand I'm going to be sending the owner of the dealership a letter telling him of my experience.

I did receive a letter from GM to contact them regarding my experience and I will be on contact with them.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I ripped the dealership and especially the salesman apart. I clearly said that that was the worst car buying experience that I ever had and I've been buying cars for 40 years. Funny that I got an email from the salesman that he's now at another dealership selling cars and If I ever needed to buy one to contact him....not on my life. They even screwed up my car registration and title by having it listed as a wagon and not a 4d sedan. I hope I never have to go back there, even for the free oil changes. I'll pay for them out of my own pocket. They even blackmail you to buy an extended warranty (which I did not). Otherwise they won't give you a loaner car. Now that I have my title in hand I'm going to be sending the owner of the dealership a letter telling him of my experience.
> 
> I did receive a letter from GM to contact them regarding my experience and I will be on contact with them.


Wow Camcruse, sorry your experience was so bad. When a person gets a new car they should have a good experience with it. I was (and continue to be) impressed with my experience. This was my first domestic car purchase in 30 years and to be honest with you, I was impressed with how far they have come. I filled out my GM Satisfaction Survey truthfully, there were some things that were supposed to happen that didn't. For example, I had no interest of getting a tour of their service department at that time. After waiting for my car to come in exactly how I wanted it, I was anxious to get in and take off. 

I have had two contacts from the dealer since then, one from the salesmen and one from the general managers office asking if I was satisfied. I got a call just last week from General Motors not too long ago asking me to answer a survey. I feel pretty optimistic that I will have a good relationship with this dealership.

TC


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've always tried to use the factory surveys like a kind of bribe with the dealer. I want the dealer to feel like I'm a good customer. Maybe it will do me some good in the future. So I used to take the surveys to the dealer (not only GM) and give them personally to the manager and tell them they have my permission to fill it out any way they want.

I tried to do that with the Cruze too, but instead of a printed form the letter only gave me a password/link to an online site to fill out the form. So I took that letter to the dealership since I couldn't give them the survey itself and the sales manager said he was grateful but he really couldn't use it because GM would be able to tell who filled it out through the IP address. Or at least they would be able to see that it was the dealership's IP address being used to fill out the form.

Actually it is the service department surveys I care about the most. I follow the same general pattern but I really want to get on the good side of the service department staff. Even more so than the sales guys. The same dealership used to run a contest where they gave you a chance at a prize if you brought them the printed warranty repair survey. I won $100 once doing it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

newcruzer17 said:


> I am just curious, wish I knew how to insert a poll here.....
> 
> How many of you filled out the GM Customer Satisfaction Survey with something less than "Completely Satisfied"?
> And if you weren't satisfied, how many of you have heard from the dealer how you "cost them their GM bonus"?
> ...


...list exactly what questions you'd like the poll to have and I'll create it for you.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

I told 'em up front, the sooner I get out off here the better the dealer survey will look. That means no add-ons, no extended warrenty, no seal coating, just let me sign the paperwork and give me the keys - I will figure out how everything works. 

That speeds the process up considerably.

Jim


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Love my Cruze 2LT but the buying experience was awful. The salesman was a crook, and not a smart one either. Offered me $5500 for my trade in when their own website gave me an appraisal of 7500! When I had him look it up, he said "well, we have to try"! I said, "try what exactly'? I was too far into it to get up and leave, but I should have done that. It was a dealership near Cleveland Ohio. Anywho, I ripped them as well. I have not heard a thing. The finance guy was great though.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

You WOULD think that in this day and age, the salesmen would KNOW that today's customers are way more savvy than years ago. We know about the car, prices, options etc. BEFORE we get to the dealership. Yet, they still have to be sleazy. As far as the customer surveys are concerned, I would THINK that the dealer OWNER would make SURE that his salesmen and service advisors were on the up and up in the FIRST place instead of finding out AFTER the fact that was the reason for the poor or not satisfactory on the survey was a result of HIS people not doing what they should! BTW- ANYTHING less than the BEST ratings is considered a FAILURE according to GM!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I said no to the survey my salesman was a crackpot I dont belive they should get extra money he tol me if I wasnt goin to fill it out completely sastisfactory to contact him but never received an email to take the survey

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to say that my experiences with my dealership have been very good over the last ten years or so. I've bought so far, a 99 Tahoe, 01 Malibu, 02 Suburban, 04 Aveo Sedan, an 07 Aveo hatchback, and now the 12 Cruze. I live in a small town and use my local dealership. I've never been too fond of the service department as I feel the word "stealership" originates from there. I only use them for warranty work or the timing belts on our 2 Aveos which we still have. The Suburban, the Aveos, and the new Cruze typically go to my local mechanic for basic maintenances.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I've had only good experiences with my dealer so far. The sales guy actually went over the survey during the sale showing me the section that would cost him money if the answers were less than very satisfied. So at least he explains to the customer how to screw him if the customer is pissed. As it was, I had no comp,aints about the whole sales process.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...list exactly what questions you'd like the poll to have and I'll create it for you.


Thanks 70AARCUDA, I guess what is really bothering me is that the survey, unless answered "completely satisfied" makes an enemy of a customer who is not so. My expereince was that the dealer told me I have cost them their GM 'performance' bonus because I answered 'less than satisfied'. I have done some research and found that indeed, GM will penalize a dealership by withholding performance bonuses for one rated anything less than "completely satisfied" by the consumer. Not only is this counterproductive, it is not any incentive for the dealer; it is a punitive action. It needs to be stopped, because of the ramifications of continuing to put emnity between the dealer and the customer. It affects all of us who have purchased a GM product.
In my specific experience, I no longer feel that I should or could trust the dealership to service my Cruze correctly given that all the personnel there know that it is me that has prevented their bonus. What kind of incentive is that? It destorys customer relations, not improves them. Who is the genius at GM that thought this was a great way to improve dealers? It sounds like Government Motors all the more, and right now I am really sorry I purchased a GM product. 
What really pisses me off, it that I like the Cruze Eco. I would like it if it was a Ford, or heaven forbid, a Chrysler product. I wanted to support American manufacturing, but GM has really screwed the pooch on this Customer Satisfaction Survey.
Thanks for your offer to create the poll. I just wanted to know if others had any dealer retribution from answering anything except "completely satisfied". 
If I explained the particulars of what the problem was, you all would be shocked. The reason I gave the dealer a less than satisfied rating was over an issue that would have cost them a lousy $250. I am still pissed, and I am not getting over it any time soon. GM can kiss my a$$.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I havent even got the survey... I thought I was told one would be in my email or something, still have yet to see it. But i had a great car buying experience... also considering it was my very first brand spanking new car I have ever bought.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never received that satisfaction survey either. But GM doesn't have to worry, if unsatisfied, they will hear from me. 

Ha, maybe we should come up with our own survey for GM.

Was the money we gave you good, and were you happy with it?

Were you able to use some of it to pay us tax payers back to keep you in business?

Wait a minute, GM used our money to pay us back? Let's forget about this survey, I don't want to even think about it.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

> Ha, maybe we should come up with our own survey for GM.
> 
> Was the money we gave you good, and were you happy with it?


LOL! Thanks for starting my day out with a good chuckle!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

NickD said:


> Never received that satisfaction survey either. But GM doesn't have to worry, if unsatisfied, they will hear from me.
> Wait a minute, GM used our money to pay us back? Let's forget about this survey, I don't want to even think about it.


Thanks NickD, you made my day too!
Many of the dealers are bypassing the customer with the survey, and sending it in themselves, precisely because they want to give themselves a "Completely Satisfied" rating so they don't lose their GM bonus money. Those of you who did not receive a survey had it filled out for you and you were completely satisfied! 
:3tens:

That this particular dealer would tell me I have cost the dealership's employees a bonus shows that car salesmen really do live in a 'room-temperature' IQ world. Doing so tells me they don't want my service busines; how self-defeating is that business philosophy? Sounds like our government. 
Oh wait! It is!:grin:


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I've replied to they're phone surveys with some lively responses. My favorite of which was "my car is a p.o.s. And is still f'ing broken after my 12th service visit in under a year." A week later i got a call from the service manager from the local dealership.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The performance bonuses is not something that the customer "takes away" from the dealerships because they don't have them yet. They have to earn them. So for them to tell us that we took it is just plain wrong. It's an incentive program for the dealerships to do better. In that way the customers award the dealerships the bonuses.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> The performance bonuses is not something that the customer "takes away" from the dealerships because they don't have them yet. They have to earn them. So for them to tell us that we took it is just plain wrong. It's an incentive program for the dealerships to do better. In that way the customers award the dealerships the bonuses.


I agree. It SHOULD be an incentive bonus, but the way the game is rigged, it is not in favor of the dealer, as one unhappy customer spoils the whole bonus, apparently. I think the reason the dealer (salesman and president) were telling me I cost them their bonus was just to make me go away as a customer. They really don't want to improve their business, just make money. GM is the problem. GM has placed an unrealistic, utopian goal of perfection on the dealer. Instead of working with the dealer to improve their customer relations habits and practices, they penalize them through the survey. I don't blame the dealer; GM created this mess.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> I am just curious, wish I knew how to insert a poll here.....
> 
> How many of you filled out the GM Customer Satisfaction Survey with something less than "Completely Satisfied"?
> And if you weren't satisfied, how many of you have heard from the dealer how you "cost them their GM bonus"?
> ...



newcruzer17,
I am very happy to hear that you love your Cruze Eco! I understand your frustration with the dealership. I would like you to send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, mileage as well as the dealership that you purchased your Cruze from. I would like to look into this further for you. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

